# Key Post: Pay as you Go Internet



## Maceface (2 Jul 2004)

Hi Guys,

Finding this information on any web site is pretty difficult.
What I want to do is get on line from home without actually signing up to paying anything per month (except the cost of the phone call).

I will be online for something like 2 hours a week (at most).

I know Eircom do a product like this, but they will not display the information and their email support are just a bunch of idiots.


Who here is doing this at the moment, and how do I get info on getting mine set up (phone number, DNS etc)

Thanks!


----------



## mikemeaney (2 Jul 2004)

Set your modem to dial 1-892-150-150, login as eircomnet with no password and you'll be online to the Internet for just the cost of a local phone call.

If the login name 'eircomnet' doesn't work just go to autoreg.eircom.net/res_step2.html, tick 'eircom net free' option, click Submit and signup for a free email address.  Then, use the email username and password with the phonenumber above to login to the Internet.

Info on alternatives here: [broken link removed]


----------



## car (2 Jul 2004)

*or*

and another one to use is 1890923204 and use oceanfree/oceanfree as username/password


----------



## Guest (2 Jul 2004)

*Pay as you Go Internet*

UTVinternet still operate a non subscription dial-up service although I don't know if they still have the details on their website. If not the following may work:

Phone number: 1890927171 (national number at local rates)
Proxy (all protocols): ie-cache.utvinternet.com:8080
Any username/password will probably work but if not I can probably root some credentials out...


----------



## Maceface (2 Jul 2004)

> If the login name 'eircomnet' doesn't work just go to autoreg.eircom.net/res_step2.html,



This was the crux of my problem before. 
When I go to this page, I get the following error:



> Access to the eircom.net autoregistration server is limited to Irish networks.



When I contacted Eircom support, those idiots told me that I should  be online with Eircom to access it. Now if I was online with them, why would I need to access this page.

Thanks for the info though. I will give them a bash over the weekend.


----------



## MichaelL (27 Sep 2004)

Hi Maceface,

Were you successful connecting that time?

I just got a landline installed at home and I am going t otry to dial up this evening after work

I assume I can just login as eircomnet without password and then set up my own account from there?


----------



## w0dgah (27 Sep 2004)

*You need not sign up for any account , thats a myth*

least of all with those dreadful CD packs they all put out that make mincemeat of your PC 

you must dial 1892 (whatever) or 1890 (whatever ) or 1892121121 whic is the iol one with usrbane and password iolfree/iol free

make sure your caller id is transmitted if you are normally ex directory so that means you dial  1421891121121 instead for example.

I use eircom free or iol free as the mood hits. I then use yahoo for email and have never signed up to IOL or Eircom at all , I do NOT NEED TO , I never used Oceanfree or UTV becasue I never needed to but I hear they are fine anyway. 

Pigsback and Buyandsell may also have free ISP numbers on 1890 or 1892 numbers, likely the latter.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (28 Sep 2004)

*Re: You need not sign up for any account , thats a myth*

If you switch to Euphony's Talknow service, you can have free unlimited dial-up access — see my posts  and then ...

Dr. M. _(as in miserly...        )_

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links. They contained an extra " newwindow" specifier after the URL proper which seems to make them unrecognisable to ezBoard as links._


----------



## podgeandrodge (29 Sep 2004)

*euphony*

Dr Moriarty

Using the new UTV free calls service, I presume that you could also use the local access numbers provided by Elive to access the internet, or do you believe that it is restricted to Euphony?

regards


----------



## Dr Moriarty (29 Sep 2004)

*Re: euphony*

I wouldn't imagine there'd be any problem — using elivefree just means that your modem dials a genuine local number (01, 021, 061, etc.) as opposed to a "non-geographic" 189x- one.

But if I remember correctly, UTV's local calls are only free when they're off-peak...(?) Still, if you only go online after 6pm or on weekends, that's not an issue.  

Dr. M.

_P.S. Thanks for the recommendation on the CD-Rs...!_


----------



## mmclo (29 Sep 2004)

*Euphony e-mail*

Dr. Moriarity,

Can't those links to work can you briefly explain using Euphony for internet. Would it involve moving back to non 1890 number. I've read previous posts about their service in general.


----------



## jpmax (29 Sep 2004)

*signup*

You have to be on an Irish network (peered at INEX, I think) - not the eircom network. Most technical support lines are temps from agencies these days. I heard there were too many spammers trying to sign up from nigeria


----------



## Dr Moriarty (29 Sep 2004)

*Re: signup*

@mmclo — can't figure out what's wrong with the links, I've edited that post and just stuck the two urls in as text...

Dr. M.


----------



## podgeandrodge (30 Sep 2004)

*local access numbers*

Thanks for reply Dr M
I've just set up the Elive on my parents pc - they use the EsatBT advantage plus telephone service - so all irish calls free for 25 Euro a month, with no restrictions as to amount of hours allowed under the service.  Working so far!


----------



## feardearg (30 Sep 2004)

*there is a restriction .*

Max call length 1 hour . One must drop the connection and reconnect after 58 mins or so


----------



## ogham (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: euphony*

I asked Euphony if I could use the TalkNow package to access the 'net for free (dialup to a local number for "elive").  They said I couldn't.  

Anyone actually doing it (for free) ?

I also asked if CPS numbers (13???) could be used if I signed up to Euphony (e.g. to access Vartec) but was again told 'No'.

I can see why they might wish to restrict such things...but others seem to think the 'free' access to the 'net is possible.  

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: euphony*

I don't know of any ISP that is still using a normal local point of presence number (e.g. (01) xxxxxxx in Dublin) for internet access and most or all seem to be on 1890 or 1891 numbers these days. These numbers tend to be treated differently by telephone companies so that even of local calls are free (e.g. UVT Talk) 189x numbers are charged at the normal local rates that apply.


----------



## novice (2 Oct 2004)

*elivefree.net*

I logged on to this website but couldn't see any info about assessing it through a local dial up number. The only number i could see was an 1890  one. 
I am missing the plot ???


----------



## ogham (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: elivefree.net*

I noticed that last night..obviously something has changed.  I can still gain access through a local number..but these numbers are no longer listed on their site.

Seemed far too good to be true!


----------



## ninsaga (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: elivefree.net*

Ogham - have been using the Euphony/Elivefree combination for Internet access for more than a yr now. Prev I was using this combo just for checking mails etc as prior to July, Euphony only offered the first 10min free. Now however,  the first hour of each call is for free. 

Anyhow it works just fine & my bills are showing the local Elivefree dialup number as a free call.

ninsaga


----------

